# Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen



## Michael der 2. (28. Nov. 2012)

Hi Leute 

Ich schreib in meiner Verzweifelung mal hier rein. Vieleicht kennt sich ja einer von euch damit aus.

Seit kurzem ist unser neuer Ofen in Benutzung. Es fehlt eigentlich noch eine Schornsteinverlängerung, da nebenan ein Brennwertkessel (ohne Luftzufuhr duch den Kamin) angeschlossen ist.
Als ich die Inbetriebnahme gemacht habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Kamin miserabel zieht beim Holznachlegen. Ich bin grundsätzlich immer interessiert meine Probleme erst mal selbst in die Hand zu nehmen, alo internet an und die "Grundregeln des Holznachlegens" gelernt.
Ich fasse kurz zusammen, damit ihr wisst wie ich vorgehe, um evtl Fehler zu erkennen oder auszuschlißen
- Haupt und Sekudärluft auf, damit Schwung/Zug entsteht 
- Drosselklappe auf 
- Tür 1cm öffnen etwa 5-10 sek. warten 
- langsam öffnen 
- Holz sanft einlegen 
- Türe zügig schließen 

Trotz dieses Vorgehens ist die Bude verqualmt und Rußpartickel __ fliegen rum. 
So kann das auf keinen Fall bleiben. 

Zu den Begebenheiten. Der Ofen ist ein Wamsler M-Line mit 5 KW (Raumheizvermöge passt ganz gut also erhoffe ich mir den Ofen immer gut heizen zu können ohne dass ich drosseln muss wegen Kaminbrandgefahr oder Versottung). Der Ofen steht im Erdgeschoss und hat Ofenseitig eine 120mm Auslass mit Erweiterung auf 150 (mitgelievert).
Ageschlossen ist er mit einem 150mm Ofenrohr (Längen: 90cm Höhe, 45cm zur Wand).
Die Innenmaße des Kamins (gemauert) sind oben am Auslass 20x20. Unterwegs vareiert es etwas, aber nicht extrem. Die Wiksame Höhe ist etwa (ab Ofenrohreinlass) 6m+
Außentemeratur war zwischen 10 und 15°C (heute 6°C)
Unter diesen Bedingungen müsste der Ofen doch genug Zug entwickeln, damit die Abgase nicht so stark in den Raum gelangen.
aber ab 10cm Öffnen der Ofentür kommt alles raus. 
Hab schon was gelesen mit Brennraumöffnungsfläche. Die beträgt 926cm². Also nicht wirklich groß Die Tür ist natürlch optisch riesig aber es kommt ja eigentlich nur darauf an, welche Fläche mit Frischluft durchströmt werden muss. Nochmals, die Tür wird langsam geöffnet! Also kein Unterdruck durch die gesamte Größe der Tür.
Der Schornsteifeger hat den Kamin schon mit dem Spiegel gesichtet und für ok empfunden. Der Ofen kann so angeschlossen werden (Auflagen: Verlängerung um 80cm wegen Brennwertkesselabschluss, der die Temperaturen nicht aushalten könnte, Kontaktschalter für Dunstabzugshaube).
Dann hab ich gelesen, das der Querschnitt zu groß sein könnte und der Qualm zu schnell abkühlt um richtig zu ziehen. Er verläuft untewegs aus 120mm Ofenauslass zum 150mm Ofenrohr zum Schornstein mit etwa 20x20.
Haltet ihr da etwas für möglich? Kann jemand helfen oder ist alles so weit in Ordnung und normal? Der Schornsteinfeger sagte jedenfalls "OK so"
Bei geschlossener Tür zieht der Ofen recht gut bei der Hauptluft duch den Rost. Er schafft es da sogar kleinere Flammen auszublasen. Die Wirkung der Secundärluft ist unerkennbar.
So weit so gut. Meiner Meinung nach könnte der Rauchaustritt auch Konstruktionsbedingt sein. Die Umlenkplatten richten den Rauch nach vorne, wo er dann nach oben über die Umlenkplatten wieder nach hinten zum Rohr gerichtet wird. Die Brennraumöffnung ist aber sehr hoch sodass die Stirnseite der vorderen Umlenkplatte sichtbar ist. Somit wird eigentlich der Rauch über die Umlenkplatte mit Schwung gegen die Tür gerichtet und dann abgeführt. Ist die Tür geöffnet wird sie in den Raum gerichtet.
Ist das normal so oder tatsächlich ein "Konstruktionsfehler" der Herteller? Das ist aktuel meine Befürchtung.
Vielleicht noch ein Paar Daten zur den Abgasen: 
- Abgasmassenstrom 5,6 g/s 
- Abasstutzentemeratur 234°C 
- Min Förderdruck bei Nennwärmeleistung 12 Pa 
Fallen da vielleicht einige Werte aus dem Rahmen, sodass ich vielleicht einen Ofen gekauft habe, der eine extreme Rauchförderleistung benötigt, ich kenn mich da ja nicht aus...

Sorry, ist etwas viel geworden, aber ich denke, dass ich alles rein geschrieben habe, was ihr wissen müsst. Wenn nicht nur zu...
Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand, der mir helfen kann.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Heizen, Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Moin Michel,
das ist ja richtig ärgerlich!
Zu Deinen Ausführugen kann ich nicht viel sagen, 
da wir einen "geschlossenen Kamin" betreiben.
Als Idee... den Schornsteinfeger kommen lassen und er soll sich das anschauen, 
wie Du den Kamin anfeuerst, damit er genau sieht, wie, was, wann....
Als zweite Idee... den Hersteller/Betrieb, wo Du gekauft hast, kontakten,
und um Hilfe bitten zu diesem speziellen Modell.
Wir sind auch eher dafür, erst mal selber zu schauen, wenn was nicht so läuft
wie wir uns das vorstellen..... bei Feuer & Elektrik verstehe ich allerdings überhaupt
keinen Spass, da wird gleich ein Fachmann gerufen.


----------



## Dr.J (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hat der Kaminkehrer eine Unterdruckmessung gemacht, als er den Ofen abgenommen hat?


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hi

Ne, gemessen hat er nix, aber er hat gesagt, dass für nen hgw Kaminofen ein 20x20 eigentlich immer passt. Zug hat er ja, aber scheinbar nicht genug. Wenn man die Hauptluft auf dreht strömt sie richtig rein, als würde man Frischluft rein pusten.
Deswegen ehen meine Vermutungen ja auch Richtung "Konstruktionsfehler" o.ä.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hi Michael,

 wir haben auch einen Kamin-Ofen mit recht großen Glastüren, wenn auch ein älteres Modell. 

Die Frage, die sich mir sofort stellt: Warum entsteht denn überhaupt der Qualm?
Bei uns qualmt es nur, wenn das Holz nicht in Ordnung ist, sprich zu feucht ist.

Wenn das Holz o.k. ist und brennt - entweder mit gelber oder nur mit kleiner blauer Flamme, kann ich die Tür so lange aufmachen wie ich will, da qualmt nix.

Wenn der Ofen nicht zieht, hat das - bei uns zumindest - die folgenden Gründe: Schornstein ist noch kalt oder Klappe ist nicht auf oder Sturm aus ungünstiger Richtung (oder Weihnachtsmann ist letztes Jahr stecken geblieben).

Letzte Frage: Was sagt denn die Betriebsanleitung des Geräts?

Einen Konstruktionsfehler kann ich mir bei der Marke eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Habt Ihr ne Dunstabzugshaube???  Wir mussten nen SChalter am Fenster anbringen, damit die Haube nur dann angeht wenns Fenster auf ist, sonst haben wir schönen Unterdruck in der Wohnung und der Ofen qualmt wie bekloppt....      evtl. ist Euer Haus einfach nur zu ,,dicht"


----------



## Dr.J (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

@Michael
Ich spreche von einer Unterdruckmessung im Raum nicht im Ofen, denn durch Unterdruck wird der Rauch vom Ofen in den Raum gezogen. Das passiert zum Beispiel, wenn du eine Dunstabzugshaube mit Abluft in Betrieb hast.


----------



## Sveni (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo Michael,

da wir seit einigen Wochen ein ähnliches Modell betreiben,
will ich es mal so beschreiben:

Ruß/Qualm = nasses, oder restfeuchtes Holz
Ruß/Qualm = fehlende Temperatur bei der Verbrennung 

Weiterhin sind bei diesen Kaminen die Brennräume bezogen auf die ´´großen´´ Glastüren einfach zu klein. Beim öffnen entsteht zwangsläufig ein Sog, der die ´´Luft´´ im Brennraum sozusagen ins Wohnzimmer abgibt.

Bei uns rußt es zwar nicht beim öffnen, aber es __ fliegen doch schon mal kleine Partikel in die gute Stube.
Das einzige was dagegen hilft, ist deine Beschreibung des Holznachlegens.

Wir haben übrigens direkt mit ´nem 150er Anschluss zum Schornstein verrohrt und stehen ebenfalls ca. 45cm vom Schornstein weg.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## LotP (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Also bei uns kommt auch nur Rauch, wenn Holz zu jung.
IdR sollte das Holz mindestens ein Jahr liegen. Vllt irgendwo noch ein andere besorgen, welche sicher schon länger rumliegt und damit einen Vergleichtest machen.


----------



## Annett (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo Michael,

als erstes würde ich die Restfeuchte vom Holz messen.
Messgeräte gibt es für relativ kleines Geld in der Bucht. Unseres misst Holz + Stein(Beton). 
Was mir in den Jahren mit Kamin aufgefallen ist:

-es gibt Wetterlagen, da zieht er einfach nicht richtig
Für diesen Fall lege ich trockenes Knüllpapier oben auf den kleinen Holzstapel beim Anzünden. Das macht schnell heiße Luft und sorgt so für einen warmen Schornstein/besseren Zug.
Darüber, wie man richtig anzündet, hatten wir hier schon mal ein Thema...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29788 
Vielleicht findest Du dort auch noch was?

-Kaltes Holz, frisch von draußen rein geholt, fühlt sich ganz schnell feucht an. Ist ähnlich wie mit der kalten Brille in die warme Wohnung zu kommen - sie beschlägt.
Daher liegt bei uns meist für mindestens einen Heizabend das Holz schon neben dem Ofen bereit. 

Jürgens/Lucys Einwand könnte natürlich auch noch zutreffen. Wir haben nur eine Umluft-Abzugshaube und die steht im Gegensatz zum Kamin im EG. Die machte bisher keine Probleme, lief aber auch seltenst parallel dazu.
Unser Haus ist bei seinem Alter alles, nur nicht richtig "dicht".


----------



## Elfriede (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir riecht heute das ganze Haus wie eine Selchküche. Zwar betreibe ich keinen Kaminofen sondern zwei große Kachelöfen, aber bei Wetterlagen wie heute kommt es schon hin und wieder vor, dass Rauch in die Wohnräume zurückschlägt, anstatt denWeg  durch den Kamin zu nehmen. Zusätzlich zur drückenden Wetterlage habe ich zur Zeit auch kein besonders trockenes Holz zur Verfügung. Deshalb habe ich heute wieder Holz in größerer Menge neben den Öfen aufgeschichtet, wie es Annett macht. 

Wenn das Anheizen hin und wieder  Probleme macht, forme ich aus Papier eine Rolle, damit ich die Flamme dann möglichst weit in die Brennkammer hineinführen kann bis ordentlicher, gut hörbarer Zug entsteht und den Rauch mitnimmt.

Jeder Ofenheizer wird wohl sein eigenes Heizritual enwickeln, was aber wenig nützt, wenn das Holz einfach zu feucht ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Mich wundert es etwas, das sich der Schornsteinfeger des Problemes nicht annimmt, 
denn der hat den Ofen ja abgenommen !? 
Bei uns muss der Schornsteinfeger sogar einmal im Jahr Lagerort und Restfeuchte des Holzes prüfen, 
wobei das meist ne recht kurze Sache ist, da er ja weiß und beim kehren auch sieht das wir seit Jahren richtig heizen. Machen muss er es trotzdem und in Rechnung stellen auch. 

Kein Schornsteinfeger wird Interesse daran haben, das Qualm ind er Wohnung ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

@Wuzzel
Sind sogar verpflichtet veschiendene Prüfungen, wie z.B. die Unterdruckprüfung, durchzuführen, was offensichtlich nicht gemacht wurde. Mein Kaminkehrer hat sich richtig Zeit gelassen und auch mit dem Ofenbauer gesprochen, sich die Modellnummer der Brennkammer notiert und überprüft,....Deswegen irritiert es mich etwas, wenn Michael da schreibt, der Kaminkehrer hat den Ofen abgenommen, da er wenn was passiert und er nicht richtig geprüft hat, in der Haftung steht.


----------



## Annett (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo Jürgen,

Du darfst Deinen fest installierten, relativ großen Kamin nicht mit einem Kamin"öfchen", wie auch wir einen haben, vergleichen.
Die Schwiegereltern hatten bezüglich Frischluftzufuhr auch extra Auflagen für ihren gemauerten Kaminofen mit Kacheln (gefertigt vom Kaminbauer). 
Davon war bei uns nie die Rede. Es gab vom Schorni auch nur eine Sichtprüfung. Nach Holzlagerung etc. hat er, soweit ich weiß, noch nie gefragt.
Vielleicht ist das auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland wieder unterschiedlich?


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hi Leute

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Tips. Leider trifft echt überhaupt nicht davon zu, das ist ja das merkwürdige. Abzugshaube ist zwar nach außen, war aber nie an. Haus ist auch nicht wirklich luftdicht. Der Ofen entwickelte zu Beginn jedenfalls noch starke Lack und Ölgerüche, weshalb sogar zwei Fenster geöffnet waren. Holzfeuchtigkeit liegt bei ~16%. Alle 11-Regeln wurden befolgt.
Vielleicht bringt die Verlängerung ja wirklich etwas Verbesserung, kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass 80cm den entscheidenden Unterschied machen. Der Schornstein ist ja so schon hoch genug.
Angeheizt hab ich auch richtig. Die Flammen ziehen fast bis ins Ofenrohr. Deswegen bin ich ja so unwissend, warum dann das Holznachlegen so kompliziert erscheint.
Die Flächenberechnung ergiebt eine Fläche von 400cm² für den normalen Schornstein und nur 926cm² für die Ofentür. Also nicht wirklich deutlich mehr. Sonst wo hab ich nämlich gelesen, dass der Sch.st . bei großen Türen schlecht ziehen kann, weil oft das 6-Fache der Fläche (denke, das sind dann die Kamineinsätze für gemauerte Kamine) durchsetzt werden muss.
Von ner Messung hat der Sch.st.Feger übrigens nur geredet, als es um die Abzugshaube ging. Da standen drei Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl
- Umbau auf Umluft
- Kontaktschalter am Fenster, damit die Luft nachstömen kann
- ODER Unterdruckmessung bei den schlechtesten bedingungen (alles geschlossen und Abzughaube auf max)

Bleiben eigentlich nicht viel Faktoren übrig. Entweder hab ich wirklich aktuell eine unpassende Wetterlage oder der Ofen ist schlecht gebaut, um Abgase zu vermeiden, was ja schon Jemand für unwahrscheinlich hällt. wamsler scheint dann ja nicht unbedingt schlecht zu sein. es ist übrigens auch nicht richtiger Qualm sondern schon farblos (Zeichen für gute Verbrennung) aber dennoch wirbel er herum und das sieht man auch an den Rußpartickeln.

Naja, vielleicht bessert es sich ja, wenn nächste Woche das Wetter richtig kalt wird.

Danke für eure Hilfe und wenn ech noch was einfällt, nur zu

Grüße Michael


----------



## kohau12 (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo Michael,

Du hast ja sicher eine Reinigungsklappe oder Schieber am Schornstein um Diesen zu reinigen.

Dann solltest Du einen Versuch vornehmen.

Öffne die Klappe (Schieber) zum Teil oder ganz. Der Schornstein bekommt dadurch mehr Zug.

Es soll auch nur bei diesem Versuch bleiben.


Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo Heinz

Habe natürlich eine unten im Keller. Meinst du diese ?
Das werde ich dann am So. mal versuchen.

Grüße und "Danke", Michael


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Morgen Michael
Nu ich Heize schon seid Jahren mit Holz ist halt für mich sehr günstig das mit dem Rauch ist bei mir auch schon mal es liegt am Wetter ist es drückend und der Kamin noch kalt bufft da auch schon mal ein Wölkchen raus aber das ist halt wie zu Omas Zeiten da hat es auch hin und wieder mal nach Rauch gerochen . Ich sehe das alles alls ganz normal an . Der Schorni sagte mir das auch bei im es so nach Wetterlage ist.

Gruss R.


P.S. Die Oma und der Opa sind über 80 Jahre geworden allso kann das bischen Qualm doch garnicht so schlimm gewesen sein .
Halt Romantig pur


----------



## Michael der 2. (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hi

Ich hab heute mal andere Öfen im Baumarkt angeschaut. Alle sind so konstruiert, wie meiner. Die oberen Umlenkplatten sind auch nicht viel weiter oben. Also kann auch da der Rauch nicht direkt nach oben. Einen Habe ich aber gesehen, der 45° nach oben gekippt ist. Der ragt höher, als die Ofentür ist. Hab im Netz gelesen, dass man evtl ein paar cm vom obersten vorderen Stein abschneiden kann, damit der Rauch leichter hoch gezogen werden kann. Aber zuerst rede ich da nochmal mit dem Schornsteinfeger oder nehme die Platte komplett raus. Sie ist ja nur 7cm breit. Nachteil wird wohl sein, dass die Steinplatten ja die Hitze etwas blocken sollen, vielleicht ist dann der Ofen irgendwann mal durchgebrannt. Deswegen rede ich zuerst mal mit dem Sch.st.f. bevor ich etwas unreperabeles mache. Die Platte hab ich ja auch beim Feuern schnell wieder eingesetzt, wenn es nicht die erhoffte Wirkung bringt.

Grüße Michael

Ps: Hier mal ein paar Bilder, damit man sich besser vorstellen kan, wie es aussieht und was ich vor habe.


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo Michael,

hast Du schon mal den Hersteller des Ofens kontaktiert?
Ist doch immerhin ein Markenhersteller und kein billiger Baumarktschrott... 

Wir haben seit einigen Jahren einen Wamsler und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Es qualmt nur äußerst selten, aber das sieht man dann durch die Glasscheibe. Sollte das mal passieren, gebe ich durch Ankippen/leichtes Rausziehen des Aschekastens deutlich mehr Luft, sodass das Feuer sauberer brennt. Passiert eher mal beim Anzünden oder wenn man mal ein feuchteres/kälteres Stück Holz erwischt hat.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hi,

wir betreiben zwei Wamsler Öfen. Im EG einen älteren, 5Jahre und im DG einen neuen erst Anfang des Jahres gekauft,  alle Werte A+++

Und wir haben mit dem neuen das gleiche Problem................ 

Lt. Schornsteinfeger ist beim neuen wie schon zuvor irgendwo beschrieben die Tür zu groß. Des weiteren ist diese Trapezförmig. Auch bei uns liegt die Umlenkplatte so ca. in gleicher Höhe wie die Oberkante Türöffnung.

Und bei uns ist die Rauchentwicklung beim Tür öffnen auch. Selbst beim Heizen mit Holz das eine Rest feuchte von ca. 10% (gemessen!) hat.

Ich denke mal eher es liegt an den neuen Verordnungen die da alle auferlegt wurden wegen Feinstaub, etc.  .......... 

Daher gehe ich davon aus, das die neuen Öfen irgendwie im Zug gedrosselt werden, damit da nicht so viel von inne Umgebung geblasen wird! 

Denn der Vorgänger Ofen (Haas+Sohn) im DG hatte dieses Phänomen nicht!
Der zog selbst bei geöffneter Tür sehr gut!


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hi

Nein, den Hersteller habe ich nicht kontaktiert. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die sich da groß den Kopf zerbrechen.

Naja, das mit dem Feinstaub könnte vielleicht sein. Die Frage ist, ob das rechtfertigt, dass die Abgase dann in der Wohnung landen. Mit etwas Geruch darf man ja doch rechnen, wenn man mal was falsch macht oder die Begebenheiten MAL nicht so stimmen aber es ist nichts der Fall. Meiner Meinnung nach ist der Spalt, duch den der Rauch abgezogen wird sehr klein und der konzentrierte Rauch kann nicht so schnell abgezogen werden, wie er mit Schwung an den Umlenkplatten empor steigt. 
Die qualität ist jetzt nicht berauschend, etwas schief ist die Tür und die Seitenverkleidungen sind nicht so genau, aber naja, eben die typische schlampigere Verarbeitung eben (Baumarktqualität). Ansonsten merkt man aber schon, dass das Material doch gut ist. Gekostet hat er 750€. Mittelklasse würde ich sagen (man bedenke, dass keine teuren Steinverkleidungen vorhanden sind)
Am Holz liegt es nicht. Das ist richtig trocken - 14% gemessen. 

Hallo Olli

Kannst du das nachvollziehen, dass sich da offenbar was verändert hat in den Angelegenheit Umlenkplatten und/oder Rauchabzug. Ich hatte mal nen Ofen vor ein paar Jahren, bei dem war es nicht so, glaube ich zumindest. das war aber in der Bauphase, da hat man da nicht so drauf geachtet. Bei dem musste man übrigens die Umlenkplatte an den Rauchabzug (oben/hinten) anpassen. Aufgestellt an die rückwand wenn oben angeschlossen wurde, flach (wie jetzt beim neuen) wenn er hinten angeschlossen wurde.
Das war dann einfach ein großer Brennraum, der nach oben offen war und die Abgase zumindest theoretich gut abziehen sollten. Aber bei diesem scheint mir nicht mal die Theorie ein solches zu ermöglichen...

Grüße Michael


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Morgen Michael
Das mit der Rauchumlenkung kanns sein denn Heute Morgen habe ich unseren mal zerlegt und nu weiss ich warum der Ofen nicht mehr aus der Tür Qualmt .
Der ist jetzt eingefeuert würde ich sagen .
Wamsler Durchbrantofen  
Gruss R.


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Mahlzeit.

Also wenn ein neu erworbener Gegenstand (egal was) so überhaupt nicht seinen Dienst tut und auch noch über 750 Euro gekostet hat, wäre nach den vielen Untersuchungen/Versuchen mein erster Gang jetzt der zum Verkäufer und dann, wenn sich da nichts tut, der nächste der zum Hersteller.
Bitte leg da keine Hand an, sonst bist Du jegliche Ansprüche los!

Hier mal zum Vergleich zwei Bilder vom Innenleben unseres Wamslers. Einmal von vorn und einmal nach oben zum Abzug hin fotografiert. 
   
Kaufjahr müsste 2007 oder 2008 gewesen sein. Wir hatten ihn aus dem Katalog bei Schwab bestellt, da dort auch der Transport und der Einbau als Komplettangebot aufgeführt waren.
285 kg Ofen (dass die Steine und Verkleidung einzeln hochgetragen werden konnte, wussten wir nicht) wollten wir unseren Rücken nicht zumuten...


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

So, ich habe die Lösung. Der Kaminfeger war da und hat gemeint, dass es eher an der Bauart (die übrigens fast bei jedem besichtigten Ofen gleich war) liegt. scheinnbar werden dann auf der Suche nach mehr Wirkungsgrad doch deutliche Abstriche gemacht. Habe auf seinen Tipp hin die vordere Umlenkplatte nach vorne gezogen. Jetzt kommt nur noch gelegentlich etwas rauch heraus und man mekt eine deutliche Verbesserug. Er hat aber gesagt, dass man dann etwas mehr Holtz nachlegen muss. Aber viel kann es nicht sein. Ich bemerke keine Verschlechterung und man kann den Kaminzug ja mit der Drosselklappe drosseln. Somit bleibt die wärme letztendlich doch im Kominofen. Ich habe die Drosselklappe immer so zwischen 30° und 45° geschlossen. Dann verrußt die Scheibe noch nicht. Anderenfalls wird sie stellenweise etwas zugerußt, hällt sich aber in Grenzen und es muss dann auch den ganzen Tag brennen, damit sich da was ansammellt.

Danke für eure Hilfe, Michael


----------



## Turbo (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

Hallo Michael

Schön das du eine Lösung gefunden hast. 
Ich habe früher Chromstahl Kamine verkauft. (ist schon ewig her)
Von der verordneten Kaminverlängerung verspreche ich mir viel. Durch den längeren Kamin erreichst du höhere Abgasgeschwinidigkeiten und damit auch mehr Zug im Ofen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kaminofen, Rauchaustritt beim Holznachlegen*

hallo Michael,
ich freue mich für Dich, daß Du der Lösung ein ganzes Stück näher gekommen bist.
So kompetent user hier im Forum auch sein mögen,
ein Fachmann vor Ort, der sich das live anschaut, 
kann da eben doch die viel genauere Aussage treffen.
Ein Brand, verursacht durch einen unsachgemäß betriebenen Kamin(-ofen)
kann nun mal verheerende Folgen haben.
Dir & Deiner family ein "muckeliges" Weihnachtsfest


----------

